# Wind Vest for Bay to Bay MS ride?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. I will be riding in the Bay to Bay MS century ride on Oct. 16/17. I have never ridden down to San Diego via the PCH....but I hear it can get pretty windy. Just wondering how helpful a wind vest would be, versus just my jersey alone. Thanks.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Cni2i said:


> Hi everyone. I will be riding in the Bay to Bay MS century ride on Oct. 16/17. I have never ridden down to San Diego via the PCH....but I hear it can get pretty windy. Just wondering how helpful a wind vest would be, versus just my jersey alone. Thanks.


get a (free) large Tyvek envelope from FedEx or USPS and cover your chest/stomach with it under your jersey if you get cold. Fold it up in your pocket if not.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Newspapers have the same effect as what Hollywood recommends. Usually day one as it is early in the day is not windy on the first part of the course on PCH. If you are doing the century on day one you will hit wind on PCH on the way back to Carlsbad if you are coming in late in the afternoon. The wind on PCH can have an effect but is not that cold. Lowest it is going to get is mid 60's at 2-4PM in the afternoon.


----------

